# Galician: Cecáis



## samlj

Estiven dándolle voltas a esta palabra. É unha palabra que creo que escoitei e é sinónima de "quizáis". Pero non a atopo en ningún dicionario en liña, nin teño a man ningún dicionario impreso actualizado.
Esta palabra, ¿é correcta? ¿é normativa?. E de non selo, ¿hai xente que a di ou é unha invención miña?

¡Graciñas!


----------



## Breogan

samlj said:


> Estiven dándolle voltas a esta palabra. É unha palabra que creo que escoitei e é sinónima de "quizáis".
> Pero non a atopo en ningún dicionario en liña, nin teño a man ningún dicionario impreso actualizado.
> Esta palabra, ¿é correcta? ¿é normativa?. E de non selo, ¿hai xente que a di ou é unha invención miña?
> 
> ¡Graciñas!



Si, hai quen a usa como sinónimo de "quizais" (coido que sen tilde ó ser aguda e rematada en ditongo decrecente) ou "quizaves" .
Teño lido esta palabra "cecais" en libros antigos, cando aínda non tiñamos normativa, e tamén lla teño escoitada a alguén.

Non lembro exactamente se era un arcaismo ou un vulgarismo, pero actualmente non a atoparás na escrita normativa.


----------



## samlj

Algo así me cheiraba eu. ¡Moitas gracias!
Se alguén tivera un bo dicionario impreso, ¿podería mirar se existe esa palabra? E se se considera vulgarismo ou arcaismo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Cecais* é unha forma _dialectal_ de _quizais_ con metátese.


----------



## Calabobos

Xa se que é un tema moi vello, pero non podo quedar agusto se non comento que "cecais" ten toda a pinta de ser un termo lusista. Según o meu entender parece que en Portugués o termo "quizás" dícese cecais.
Posiblemente ( ou posívelmente se son lusista jeje) caso resolto....


----------



## jazyk

_Cecais_ não existe em português. Existe _quiçá_, que é pouquíssimo usado no Brasil.


----------



## Dibitidicius

samlj said:


> Estiven dándolle voltas a esta palabra. É unha palabra que creo que escoitei e é sinónima de "quizáis". Pero non a atopo en ningún dicionario en liña, nin teño a man ningún dicionario impreso actualizado.
> Esta palabra, ¿é correcta? ¿é normativa?. E de non selo, ¿hai xente que a di ou é unha invención miña?
> 
> ¡Graciñas!


Cf. F. Martínez Marzoa, "Para unha crítica dos conceptos mito e logos", en Grial 124, tomo XXXII, 1994, p. 466, 3ª liña: "a problemática posibilidade, ou cecais o perigo, ou a permanente tentación [...]".


----------

